# shooting the super moon tonight



## JonathanNYC (May 5, 2012)

So I want to shoot the supermoon tonight (NYC) its going to be its largest at 11:30pm tonight. what settings should I use for my Canon 60D? I hear contrasting reports of using the night mode versus "daytime" mode, specifically I have the kit lens 18-135 and a 55mm f1.4 

super new amateur and I really want to try to get some awesome shots. thanks guys!


----------



## Buckster (May 5, 2012)

Try this: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-shoot-full-moon-get-ready-2.html#post2581146


----------



## Tony S (May 5, 2012)

I was out on a call at work this morning at 3AM and it looked pretty awesome for the moon.  Don't limit yourself to only moonrise shots this evening, consider getting up early tomorrow morning to try and catch it with a hint of color in the sky as the day begins.


----------



## JonathanNYC (May 5, 2012)

Tony S said:


> I was out on a call at work this morning at 3AM and it looked pretty awesome for the moon.  Don't limit yourself to only moonrise shots this evening, consider getting up early tomorrow morning to try and catch it with a hint of color in the sky as the day begins.



that really sounds like a fantastic idea! thanks!!


----------



## JonathanNYC (May 6, 2012)

I shot the supermoon, but the lens I have was the kit lens, what do you guys think so far?!


----------



## Buckster (May 6, 2012)

Just needs to be sharpened.


----------



## JonathanNYC (May 6, 2012)

Buckster said:


> Just needs to be sharpened.



original copy feel free to work some magic if you have time, I'm not a wiz at PS either...   


got some pretty cool shots of the park as well, thoughts?


----------



## Buckster (May 6, 2012)

JonathanNYC said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> > Just needs to be sharpened.
> ...


Quick and dirty:


----------



## JonathanNYC (May 6, 2012)

Love it buckster! :thumbup:


----------

